# Zykluszeit, Taktzeit, Bearbeitungszeit



## MrImmortal (11 Oktober 2008)

Moin Forum !

In meiner Firma haben wir einen Automaten der verschiedene Produkte schneidet, vermisst und für den Versand vorverpackt, die einzelnen Arbeitsstationen werden über eigene SPSen gesteuert, die Handhabungseinheiten (2 Stück) werden über eine 319er CPU mit Dezentraler Peripherie von Siemens bedient. 

Mehrfach kam es zur Sprache dass die Arbeitsschritte immer noch zu langsam verlaufen, sprich die CPU arbeitet immer noch zu langsam für die gewünschten Ergebnisse. Maschinell gesehen, lässt sich die Geschwindigkeit der Handhabungsgeräte weiter steigern. 

Gibt es Möglichkeiten, auch von anderen Firmen die Bearbeitungszeiten weiter zu minimieren, gern kann dabei auch auf andere Techniken umgestiegen werden, also weg von der Siemens SPS.
???

Allgemein würd ich gern mal ne Übersicht haben über Taktzeiten, Zykluszeiten, Bearbeitungszeiten verschiedener SPSen, Industrie-PC's usw... 

Danke schonmal im voraus !!!


----------



## eYe (11 Oktober 2008)

Öhm, wie schnell soll denn am Ende der Gesamte Ablauf sein und wie schnell ist er jetzt?

Ich meine bist du dir sicher das es an der Zykluszeit der SPS liegt und nicht am Programm selbst?

Nehmen wir ma langsame 30ms pro Zyklus, kann mir kaum vorstellen das in der Zeit eure Hardware auch nur annähernd mitkommt


----------



## Krumnix (11 Oktober 2008)

319er CPU und die soll zu langsam sein?
Das glaube ich nicht, das man daran was optimieren kann.

Entweder ist das Programm so schlecht, das die Anlage so lange braucht
oder man muss damit leben. 
Aber selbst ne andere SPS würde vielleicht von 10ms auf 9ms runter kommen.

Nur dann müsste alles komplett neu gemacht werden. Ggf neuer Bus, neue
Module, oder Buswandler. Dann die CPU neu, neues Programm.

Und der Erfolg ist absolut keine Relation zum Preis, was das kosten wird.
Ich würde dann lieber mal das Programm nach unnötigen Funktionen
untersuchen und daran was optimieren, bevor ich daran denke, das die
CPU zu langsam ist.


----------



## Ralle (11 Oktober 2008)

Ich würde auch vermuten, daß es nicht an der 319 liegt, sondern entweder an einem verknoteten Programmablauf oder an zu langsamen Prozessen. MrImmortal sagt zwar, maschinell gesehen ließe sich die Geschwindigkeit steigern, aber mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig, nicht ohne Grund hat der Hersteller die Maschine nicht mechanisch schneller gemacht, was nicht heißen soll, daß der Hersteller vielleicht nicht das Optimum herausgeholt hat. Aber das müßte man wirklich vor Ort mal genauer untersuchen, manchmal sind es einfache Sachen, wie zu langsame Analogkarten, die halt ne Weile brauchen, ehe sie den korrekten Wert gewandelt haben, mehrere unabhägige Servos, wo man besser Robbis oder NC eingesetzt hätte, damit man Bewegungen verschleifen kann, Kommunikation, die ewig viele Daten versenden muß, Pneumatik, die zu langsam läuft oder, auch schon gesehen, zu wenig oder keine Endlagen und deswegen per Timer simuliert. Gibt viele Möglichkeiten, aber ich denke, die 319 ist es nicht.

PS: Ich hab mal mit einem komplett neuen Programm aus einer Anlage, die ansonsten unverändert blieb aus 120 Sekunden 90 Sekunden herausbekommen, das war dann schon was.

PS2: Allerdings hab ich auch schon erlebt, daß man eine Anlage auf max. Geschwindigkeit getrimmt hat und sich dann wunderte, daß nach einigen Monaten Bauteile auseinandergefallen sind.


----------

